# Who collects pickle bottles?



## Harry Pristis (Aug 20, 2016)

Here are a couple of 1870-80s, cathedral pickle jars:


​Show us some of your bottles.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm surprised...  No one fancies those wide-mouth bottles used for pickles?
​


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 28, 2016)

I love them!  We dig a lot of broken ones here in Texas but never have dug a  whole one.  I have a few around the house I have accumulated over the years but they are pretty pricy to make a collection of!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 28, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> I love them!  We dig a lot of broken ones here in Texas but never have dug a  whole one.  I have a few around the house I have accumulated over the years but they are pretty pricy to make a collection of!



Well, show us one of those you are proud of!   You don't have to have many examples to have a collection.  Keep in mind that "pickles" includes capers, olives,  and other condiments preserved in vinegar or brine.  More broadly applied, the term might include such things as truffles, cherries in brandy, and who knows what else.

Here's another couple to encourage you:

​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 30, 2016)

No one has images of his collection? . . . Not even for insurance purposes?

Here's another pickle jar in my collection:
​


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!  I do love them and have a few but typically can't afford them.  We dig a lot of broken ones in old rash pits here in Texas...maybe someday I'll dig a whole one!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 1, 2016)

Here's another that I think of as an olive jar:

​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 26, 2019)

*
Any additional pickle bottles to show?

*


----------



## sandchip (Dec 2, 2019)

Here's one a friend let me have.  A berry jar from what I understand.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 3, 2019)

*

I like your A. KEMP bottle!  Show us some more.


*


----------



## otto (Dec 5, 2019)

Can't make authentic  Puttanesca  sauce without Capers.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 5, 2019)

*I find it remarkable that capers were so popular in the late 18th - early 19th century.  I wonder if the WWI interupted that trend.

*


----------



## otto (Dec 5, 2019)

As the ethnic population of the country changed new foods and condiments  were introduced.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 5, 2019)

otto said:


> As the ethnic population of the country changed new foods and condiments  were introduced.



*
No doubt, that's true.  But, what replaced the capers among the culinary tastes of America?  (I don't think of capers as an ethnic taste back then, though that is the section to find capers these days in the grocery store.)  It's difficult to understand how an interruption of <10 years could change tastes so extensively.  Of course, it could be that capers continued to be imported in generic, colorless glass bottles instead of the distinctive forms of the past.  

*


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 17, 2019)

*Here's another:



*


----------



## slugplate (Dec 19, 2019)

Love to find one, Harry. I have 1 and it's not special. It has an early Mason's logo stamped on the base (looks like the iron cross), that's it. I have it in stored away. It's a plain and aqua colored bottle. When I can go through all of the boxes of bottles I have, I snap a pic.


----------

